# A very brave little bird



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sparky is wondering what's outside his "safe place and has started venturing out of his cage occasionally for short exploratory excursions. 























































Today my cage stand (and your wrist) -- tomorrow the WORLD! *


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

*Awwwhhh! What a cutie!:loveeyes: I'm glad he's making progress*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you! (Mee too!)*


----------



## KTyne (May 13, 2011)

Seriously, he is SO gorgeous! I don't care how common Lutinos or DECs are, they are beautiful!
His feet look so big in the first picture.


----------



## suzyq1956 (Feb 2, 2012)

So adorable.


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Smart and handsome, too. Sparky is just adorable!


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 29, 2011)

He looks sooooo sweet!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


KTyne said:



Seriously, he is SO gorgeous! I don't care how common Lutinos or DECs are, they are beautiful!
His feet look so big in the first picture. 

Click to expand...

The do, don't they? They look HUGE! 



suzyq1956 said:



So adorable.

Click to expand...

Thanks. roud:



jellyblue said:



Smart and handsome, too. Sparky is just adorable!

Click to expand...

Sparky is making a toy for Jelly and Blueberry today, Susan so you'll have to come back soon to pick it up!! :jumping:



Cerulean said:



He looks sooooo sweet!

Click to expand...

Awww, thanks, Debbie. *


----------



## NoLongerExists (May 24, 2011)

*Awwww!! Sparky is sooo adorable!  Yes his feet do like big *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If birds "grew into" their feet like puppies do...
OH MY! Sparky would be as big as a...a...Robin!

:laughing:*


----------



## jazzboys (Jan 12, 2012)

Maybe they are like human children's feet, it's the first bit that grows when they enter their teenage growth spurt.... his do look huge - maybe he'll be the equivalent of a 6' 4" son!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

Aaww he has this cute little baby budgie face, I can't wait to watch him grow into a big boy!


----------



## tippa (Sep 25, 2010)

*Sparky is totally an awesome budgie, magnificent specimens!

Thanks for sharing.*


----------



## jane1888 (Feb 21, 2011)

awe debs he is so cute such a handsome little chap so glad he is soing well and enjoyed his wee adventure out the cage xxx


----------



## pinksand (Mar 17, 2010)

Awww Sparky is so adorable  He looks VERY comfortable on your wrist!


----------



## Owlet (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh he is do handsome!!


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Yay Sparky!!! :clap:

He does have big feet! :laughing: I thought that about all his brothers and sisters too, they all just need to moult and grow into their english size feet *


----------



## fritzi (Feb 10, 2012)

There truly is something very special about Sparky!


----------



## Delisle (Feb 9, 2012)

Good job Sparky the world is yours . Live well & long .


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


jazzboys said:



Maybe they are like human children's feet, it's the first bit that grows when they enter their teenage growth spurt.... his do look huge - maybe he'll be the equivalent of a 6' 4" son!

Click to expand...


That comment really made my day, Liz! :laughing:



eduardo said:



Aaww he has this cute little baby budgie face, I can't wait to watch him grow into a big boy!

Click to expand...

Dee, I think he's already grown a bit in the two weeks he's been here. 



tippa said:



Sparky is totally an awesome budgie, magnificent specimens!

Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Si!



jane1888 said:



awe debs he is so cute such a handsome little chap so glad he is soing well and enjoyed his wee adventure out the cage xxx

Click to expand...

:hug:



pinksand said:



Awww Sparky is so adorable  He looks VERY comfortable on your wrist!

Click to expand...

Once he gets settled, he really isn't too interested in moving. :laughing1:



Owlet said:



Oh he is do handsome!!

Click to expand...

Sparky appreciates your compliment!!



cutelilbirdies said:



Yay Sparky!!! :clap:

He does have big feet! :laughing: I thought that about all his brothers and sisters too, they all just need to moult and grow into their english size feet 

Click to expand...

Oh, goodie!! I was wondering if the rest of Sparky's body would catch up with his feet in time. 



fritzi said:



There truly is something very special about Sparky!

Click to expand...

Thank you - I certainly agree! :iagree:



Delisle said:



Good job Sparky the world is yours . Live well & long .

Click to expand...

Much appreciated!*


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 31, 2010)

*oh wow, sparky is so adorable! oh i can't wait to see more pictures in the future! *


----------



## Erika (Aug 7, 2006)

*He has the cutest little face! Im glad he is feeling confident enough for a little exploration  i can tell he is just going to become your little shadow soon 
and on a side note, poppy is perfect on your siggy, her colours are very suitable for easter *


----------



## Marii (Mar 20, 2011)

Ohhh noooo Sparky has the most adorable cheeck patches I have seem! He is so cute!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Gizmo said:



oh wow, sparky is so adorable! oh i can't wait to see more pictures in the future! 

Click to expand...

Thank you -- I'm sure  there will be more pictures before too long. 



Erika said:



He has the cutest little face! Im glad he is feeling confident enough for a little exploration  i can tell he is just going to become your little shadow soon 
and on a side note, poppy is perfect on your siggy, her colours are very suitable for easter 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Erika -- I just love his little face too. 



Marii said:



Ohhh noooo Sparky has the most adorable cheeck patches I have seem! He is so cute!

Click to expand...

Marii, I agree - I think his cheek patches are very fetching!*


----------



## Scuttle (Mar 14, 2012)

wow, Sparky is adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you!

Sparky actually sat on my shoulder yesterday (and again today) and played with my earring occasionally.

I'm sooo in love  with the little cutie!. roud:*


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*He is so adorable, I can't even stand it *


----------

